# Any Experiences (Good or Bad) of Hope Fertility @ Glasgow Nuffield



## Beldon

Hi Ladies,

I've now had my two NHS ICSI cycles at Glasgow Royal without success but we're thinking of maybe going to Nuffield for our 3rd cycle - just really thought we should try something different and with all the moving around at GRI we thought it might be best to try somewhere else.

Has anyone had there whole cycle at Nuffield? We had both our EC and ET there and it all seems good just wondering what everyone else thinks?

Thanks!


----------



## wanabmum

Yesi did! can't fault them in any way,nurses were really friendly and nothing was a problem!


----------



## crazyroychick

We had a cycle there too and can't fault them at all during treatment, only concern we had was after 1 mc and 3 BFN's they still said we could continue without any further investigations into why we had great embryos and no BFP. Really wanted some answers by this point and felt we were just throwing money away.  Have heard amazing stories about abroad if you fancied that, especially Penny at Serum!

We decided to stop and adopt as it was getting harder and harder to pick ourselves up after each failure, best of luck and hope you get your miracle xx


----------



## Beldon

Thanks Ladies - that's a bit of reassurance! Going abroad isn't an option for me; I teach so can't get holidays other than school holidays and this summer I'm still having a miscarriage - maybe that's an option for next summer if we're no further forward. 

I thought more people would have been at Nuffield to be honest; must be quite quiet.


----------



## weebella

I am afraid we didnt have a very good experience there atall.  We got 18 eggs.  Then informed us my husbands sperm was all dead! and we needed to use a donor, not really something to deside on there and then!! then said they would try fertilisation and none fertilised.  On the day it was a terrible shock. Then to be asked to leave the room (by the main consultant!!) we had been in as others needed it. I had to walk through the hospital in tears.  Well outcome was they said we would never have a child with both our gametes.  Our 6 month year wee girl is us stairs a sleep.  ok it took 4 more attempts with 2 mc but we got there at another clinic.  Sorry to be so negative


----------



## littlewhisper

We went to The Nuffield for diagnostic tests but Weren't impressed with either the nurses or consultant ( although he has now retired) nurses were very po faced and I felt really nervous because of them!! I felt the consultant was only concerned about the money and no one made me feel relaxed. We decided to go to GCRM instead.


----------



## Beldon

Thanks for letting me know - I'm just trying to make the right choice - might be better to stick with GRI, I've had a look at GCRM but they're just so much more expensive!!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi think GRi are still using the Nuffield for egg collection anyway. LW x


----------



## crazyroychick

I had the worst 2 experiences NHS at GRI and would never pay them a cent for private treatment! Would definitely rather go the Nuffield hands down although wish we had gone through GCRM, had vasectomy reversal through them and they were fabulous x

Best of luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Sorry had to rush earlier on. You know you'll make the right choice for you but I noticed your age and I just think  you have to think quality of care. I went for initial diagnostics at GRI but found the hospital and environment stressful even for that. I thought there was no way I'd pay more to go to GCRM but thenI went for a visit and it was at the time all the controversy was on about the building work at GRI which some felt was responsible for recent poor results ( other wise GRI had quite good results) . I just felt GCRMwas lovely and calm, clean, and the staff were so friendly. It worked out about £1000 more but I felt it was worth it  since its all a lot of money  anyway and I knew I was getting high quality care.

But at the end of the day you have to decide what is important to you and if you are familiar with GRI then it's not a bad option. 

Good luck with our cycle whatever you decide.


----------



## naddie

I had treatment at the Nuffield, my consultant was a lovely man, Dr Vani. the nurses were lovely too. The Nuffield had a better success rate for women my age. we are now parents to a 8wk old boy on our second attempt, good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Beldon

Congratulations!! Dr Vani did my first embryo transfer at GRI, he's one of the consultants there too - we've decided to go back to GRI after looking at the success rates for GRI, Nuffield and GCRM - GCRM have slightly better results but they're just so expensive. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## xK-Jx

Just posted this in another thread but thought I'd post it in here too 

I am currently 8+2 pregnant with twins which were conceived through IVF at the Nuffield. I am in a female same sex relationship and we did a lot of research before deciding to go ahead with IVF at the Nuffield. We had our first consultation with Dr Conway in June 2012 and tbh, this put us off a bit as he was determined to talk us out of IVF, advising us to do IUI instead. We went against his advice and went ahead with IVF but had issues with my smear test and by the time I had this sorted, Dr Conway had retired.

I got pregnant in March but had a miscarriage in May at 7 weeks and we went ahead straight away with IVF number 2 which has resulted in this twin pregnancy.

Throughout the process, our consultant, Dr Sastry (she works at the Royal too), all of the nurses and the embryologists were superb and I really feel like myself and my partner built up a great bond with them. They tried hard to ensure that the appointments we needed were fitted around our work routines and Dr Sastry went out of her way to help us after the miscarriage, personally arranging for help at her hospital, the Royal, after the Southern General and Paisley hospitals badly let us down.


Couldn't recommend the Nuffield highly enough and would go back there for treatment in a second.


----------

